# Bessecarr E760



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Hi All
Considering buying a Bessecarr E760 on a 2004 fiat
Has anyone had any experience of this or similar bessecarr model
Also how do you think the bessecarr,s rate against Autotrail or Lunar

Alan H


----------



## 88735 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Alan

We have been happy with our 760 having owned it for 3 years, ours is on a 54 plate.The M/H is very comfortable and has a huge amount of storage (full width of the M/H under the front end), it is doubled floored with internal water tank, the shower is of good size, it comes with full cooker (3 gas 1 electric hob) microwave, tv cabinet, the double bed has a sprung mattress, both cab seats swivel. I believe as it is on a alko chassis it give it extra width it also drives lovely and smooth. It is a very comfortable M/H and has a lovely finish. The only problems we had was some condensation in the rear light cluster and some paint blistering around the skirts.
I cannot comment on auto trail or lunar having never owned either.

Chris


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Big thanks chris
Good to hear your positive comments
I have read a review that stated it was drafty when travelling
What is your view

Alan H


----------



## 88735 (May 9, 2005)

We have some draught when travelling but no big issue.
Draughts when travelling is a cause for concern on a number of M/Hs.
We also use a blow-air heater directed into the cab when pitched up.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Fatalhud said:


> I have read a review that stated it was drafty when travelling
> Alan H


Alan...this is something we have found with all our motorhomes (2 Peugeot Boxer based and current a Fiat X250). Most of the draught seems to come from the door handle region and we were told that it was caused by a split in the polythene lining of the door. Renewing this has not helped greatly however.

Our Bessacarr (an E530) has a fan radiator behind the driver's seat which is operated by a switch on the dashboard. The heat is generated by the engine and, when we are travelling, the heat is directed into the body of the van. If anything it then gets _ too _ hot ! If your prospective van has the same then you should not suffer with the draughts.

G


----------



## 120843 (Feb 28, 2009)

Hi, I also have a E760 o3 plate and pretty much confirm all that is saide above. My only gripe is the location of the Toilet which is at best a tight squeeze, something that the later models have changed as the toilet has been relocated to the rear of the van.


----------

